# Where to buy replacement jewel cases



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I have several jewel cases I'd like to replace. Single ones are no problem since I have a lot, but double ones seem hard to find. The teeth on some that hold four discs are breaking which lets the discs shake around in the case. The ones I found online are expensive, out of stock, or in huge quantities. Where is a good place to find them online? Would it make more sense to buy cheap CDs and just take the cases?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

adriesba said:


> I have several jewel cases I'd like to replace. Single ones are no problem since I have a lot, but double ones seem hard to find. The teeth on some that hold four discs are breaking which lets the discs shake around in the case. The ones I found online are expensive, out of stock, or in huge quantities. Where is a good place to find them online? Would it make more sense to buy cheap CDs and just take the cases?


If I remember correctly Amazon sell them.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Thrift stores often offer them for free if you ask, at least here.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> If I remember correctly Amazon sell them.


They do, but they are mostly in large quantities. I only want maybe three.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Art Rock said:


> Thrift stores often offer them for free if you ask, at least here.


I've never seen them at a thrift store. I did see some at a CD store, but I have no idea if customers could have any or if they had any that hold four discs. If I go there I'll ask, but I don't foresee going there anytime soon.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Thrift stores (again, here) go through the CD's they get in, to throw out the broken ones or the illegal ones (burned copies), then they throw the jewel boxes of those away, because there's no money in it for them. You won't see them in the shop, but you could ask to keep them for you if they are 4CD boxes.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Art Rock said:


> Thrift stores (again, here) go through the CD's they get in, to throw out the broken ones or the illegal ones (burned copies), then they throw the jewel boxes of those away, because there's no money in it for them. You won't see them in the shop, but you could ask to keep them for you if they are 4CD boxes.


Oh, I see. It's been awhile since I've been to the local thrift store, so I don't know how often they get CDs. But that's an idea.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

As mentioned here, charity / thrift stores are a great way to replace them cheaply but if not then you can get them new from EBay. Just type in 'cd jewel cases' followed how many cds you want them to hold '2-way, 4-way', etc.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I've given up ordering jewel cases online. I've gotten way too many cracked and broken cases when they finally arrive. I now go to the local Staples store (office supplies) and buy them there. At least this way I can do a physical inspection of the shrink wrapped cases. The small amount of money saved ordering online is not worth it for me. I get too upset when I open a package that's just been delivered only to find the contents damaged.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I came up with a radical solution - I took all of my rock CDs, covers and inlays out of their cases and put them into plastic sleeves. Hundreds of spare jewel cases straight away and also much-needed retrieval of storage space. I suppose this is an indication that my classical collection now takes priority.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Try jewel cases double (or triple or four) on amazon. I'm seeing 10 for £6 or $5 on Amazon.com for doubles.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

But I note that newer cases are often much flimsier than older ones. Pretty soon, they will be made out of the equivalent of paper, which would mean that you might as well use plastic sleeves.

Edit: Also, for traditional cases, be very careful in removing the trays. I have managed to break quite a few, even when I was being careful. (I don't know if the older ones are just stiffer as a matter of how they are made, or if they have grown brittle with age.)


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Joe B said:


> I've given up ordering jewel cases online. I've gotten way too many cracked and broken cases when they finally arrive. I now go to the local Staples store (office supplies) and buy them there. At least this way I can do a physical inspection of the shrink wrapped cases. The small amount of money saved ordering online is not worth it for me. I get too upset when I open a package that's just been delivered only to find the contents damaged.


I don't see the double ones on the Staples website though.

Yes, it's really irritating to order CDs and have the jewel cases damaged. Even if you get them brand new sealed, they might be cracked or have broken teeth. It especially irritates me when I open a double case to find the teeth broken then allowing the disc to slide around and fall into the space between the two parts of the hinge! And I can imagine having problems with just ordering empty cases as well.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

^^^ worse than that. If the teeth break, and the CD slides around, it can get scratched. 

It always amazed me that the teeth could get broken in an unopened CD, until someone pointed out to me that the equipment used to assemble them can be pretty hard on the material. (And, obviously, it is open when it is manufactured, unless someone can figure out a magical way to make them sealed from the beginning.)


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I needed two 4-way cd cases after Christmas (I dropped them out of the cd rack and both smashed). I went to my local charity shop and bought 2 rubbish compilation discs (musicals or something equally dire) for a pound. Both were older, sturdier 4-way cases.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

For some reason, I have had the most problem finding 3 way cases. (Yes, one can use a 4 way and leave one set of teeth unoccupied, but that isn't the ideal for me)


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Taggart said:


> Try jewel cases double (or triple or four) on amazon. I'm seeing 10 for £6 or $5 on Amazon.com for doubles.


Could you post a link? I looked through several pages and can't find any at that price.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

JAS said:


> ^^^ worse than that. If the teeth break, and the CD slides around, it can get scratched.
> 
> It always amazed me that the teeth could get broken in an unopened CD, until someone pointed out to me that the equipment used to assemble them can be pretty hard on the material. (And, obviously, it is open when it is manufactured, unless someone can figure out a magical way to make them sealed from the beginning.)


Yes, that's what I meant. Sliding into the space between the parts of the hinge is really rough on the disc. If I don't see it sliding around, the disc is in trouble. And it's bad if the disc moves around while being shipped.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Merl said:


> I needed two 4-way cd cases after Christmas (I dropped them out of the cd rack and both smashed). I went to my local charity shop and bought 2 rubbish compilation discs (musicals or something equally dire) for a pound. Both were older, sturdier 4-way cases.


I'm considering doing that. :lol:


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/KEYIN-Black-Quad-Disc-Jewel/dp/B07NVPH6B9/ref=psdc_509340_t1_B00W4FKI2Y

i think you could use a 4 disc ok?


----------



## Caroline (Oct 27, 2018)

Merl said:


> I needed two 4-way cd cases after Christmas (I dropped them out of the cd rack and both smashed). I went to my local charity shop and bought 2 rubbish compilation discs (musicals or something equally dire) for a pound. Both were older, sturdier 4-way cases.


The people at Presto Music https://www.prestomusic.com in Leamington Spa may have some extra ones. That being said - when one of my CDs arrived and it was broken they sent me a replacement with a subsequent order.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Thrift stores sell used CDs, and sometimes they'll be in double, triple or quadruple CD cases.

Buy the set, gut it, toss the original stuff, and put YOUR CDs in it.

Or *ebay*

*1 Clear Quad 4 Disc CD Jewel Case Replacement NEW $2.50*

https://www.ebay.com/i/254659022673...df2KZR0p1XpfmFdfwvP_PEpUbEv8kvIcaAmbHEALw_wcB


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I guess I'll check the thrift store when I get a chance. Otherwise it'll have to be one of the listings online. It may not be bad to get several extra as damage to the cases is becoming a problem even when I first get a set.


----------



## MC52154 (Feb 28, 2020)

https://www.sleevecityusa.com/Default.asp

https://www.checkoutstore.com/

https://www.buymediasupply.com/


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

MC52154 said:


> https://www.sleevecityusa.com/Default.asp
> 
> https://www.checkoutstore.com/
> 
> https://www.buymediasupply.com/


Why do the 4-disc ones in the last link say "$0.00"? Are they out of stock?


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

adriesba said:


> Why do the 4-disc ones in the last link say "$0.00"? Are they out of stock?


Put in in your "shopping cart" and the price appears.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

If you're on this side of the Atlantic, there's a company in Leeds that does some brilliant stuff, including normal width 3CD jewel cases. Here's the link:

https://www.jetmedia.co.uk/jewel_cases.htm


----------

